# DropBox: Disparu de la barre des menus ?



## pepeye66 (8 Février 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,
Bon eh bien , après le changement de mon DDI "Seagate" et après récupération par TM tout est OK....Sauf que l'icône de DropBox a disparu de la barre des menus.
Et je ne vois pas comment l'y repositionner !
Une piste ?
Merci,


----------



## lercat (8 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
juste en passant par le dossier Applications, tu lances dropbox et l'icône revient dans ta barre des menus.


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Février 2013)

lercat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> juste en passant par le dossier Applications, tu lances dropbox et l'icône revient dans ta barre des menus.



Merci, je n'y avais pas pensé...et ça fonctionne impec !


----------



## jcdenne (21 Décembre 2014)

Cela ne marche pas toujours.
Dans mon cas, elle ne revient pas.
Je me suis servi de time machine pour récupérer mon mac dans un nouveau.
Tout c'est bien passé sauf la Dropbox !
Elle fonctionne mais pas dans la barre des menu...

Alors merci a qui m'aide


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2014)

jcdenne a dit:


> Cela ne marche pas toujours.
> Dans mon cas, elle ne revient pas.
> Je me suis servi de time machine pour récupérer mon mac dans un nouveau.
> Tout c'est bien passé sauf la Dropbox !
> ...


Test autre session?
même invité suffirait pour ca


----------



## macaccro (22 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Une réinstallation de la dernière version de Dropbox donne quoi ?


----------



## barbicaja (22 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je pense que c'est du à un manque de place...
@+


----------

